# Fuente alimentacion TV Lcd averiada



## overs (Ago 13, 2012)

buenas tardes hace unos dias se averio un tv lcd de 20" el cual estoy intentando reparar, he revisado la fuente y tenia un condensador un poco inchado el cual he cambiado, pero la fuente sigue sin dar salida, he medido a la salida de un transformador y no hay nada de tension. mirando en foros he visto que puede ser el mosfet, pero no encuentro la hoja de caracteristicas, es un 07n701. ¿¿¿¿Como podria saber si esta averiado????, y cual seria su equivalente, gracias y saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 13, 2012)

el reemplazo es SSS10N60B 
para saber si esta averiado ,puedes medirlo,busca en el foro como se prueban


----------



## nocta (Ago 13, 2012)

Podrías subir imágenes de ambos lados de la fuente? Un saludo.


----------



## overs (Ago 14, 2012)

aqui pongo las imagenes de la fuente,es de un televisor LCD BL20 de la marca Basic line,  he mirado en los foros la manera de medir los mos-fet, en uno de ello dice que la resintecia de drain-source, debe ser menor de 1,5 ohmios, y en mi caso tiene una resistencia de 335 ohmios, pero al no tener el datasheet no se si es correcto. saludos


----------



## nocta (Ago 14, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/

Fijate si te sirve eso para testear los mosfet. De última, tenés que desoldarlos y probar.


----------



## overs (Ago 15, 2012)

buenas, he comprobado el mosfet y parece que esta bien, revisando el datasheet de un ic Ld7575ps he visto que en el circuito tipico de este es el primario de mi fuente de aimentacion, he comprobado las distintas entradas y estan correctas pero la salida hacia el optocoplador no tengo salida, que tension de salida deberia dar este


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2012)

overs dijo:


> aqui pongo las imagenes de la fuente,es de un televisor LCD BL20 de la marca Basic line,  he mirado en los foros la manera de medir los mos-fet, en uno de ello dice que la resintecia de drain-source, debe ser menor de 1,5 ohmios, y en mi caso tiene una resistencia de 335 ohmios, pero al no tener el datasheet no se si es correcto. saludos



Amigo, la resistencia que mencionas de 1,5 Ohms, el datasheet se refiere a la Rds(on), es decir el valor minimo que alcanza el semiconductor cuando se encuentra saturado. 
Cuando el mismo esta sin alimentacion la resistencia entre drenador-surtidor es infinita, salvo que posea un diodo interno que puede alterar la lectura.
Normalmente cuando estos se estropean, tienes un cortocircuito entre terminales.



Amigo cerciorate de tener tension en el 1er. condensador de filtrado en la entrada de RED.
Por tratarse de una fuente conmutada, NO puedes medir tension directamente sobre los terminales del transformador, puedes dañar el multimetro, siempre debes medir sobre la salida de un diodo rectificador.


----------



## overs (Ago 15, 2012)

buenas, acabo de comprobar la tension en el primer condensador una de 150uF 400 v y tengo la tension que sale del rectificador entorno a los 330 Vdc y  a la entrada del rectificador 240Vac.


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 15, 2012)

son cosas mias o en la PRMERA FOTO se ve claramente una r jodida?....saludos

PD : es la que esta junto al condensador de alto voltaje color azul.....


----------



## nocta (Ago 15, 2012)

No te da nada de nada de salida? Te fijaste si no tiene otro fusible de montaje superficial que tal vez esté quemado? (No le testees continuidad sino resistencia, menos de 2 ohm es un fusible que anda bien).


----------



## overs (Ago 15, 2012)

buenas, lo que se ve en la primera foto no es una resistencia si no un diodo , el cual he comporbado y esta bien, los componentes del circuito primario los he desoldado y comprobado, y al parecer estan correcto.
en cuanto a la salida no da ningun tipo de tension, no se si sera debido al ic que comentaba ld7557 que no da salida, pero no se como probar , lo unico sera cambiarlo a ver si es el problema, ya que en otros foros comentan que este puede ser el problema.


----------



## morta (Sep 2, 2012)

overs dijo:


> buenas, he comprobado el mosfet y parece que esta bien, revisando el datasheet de un ic Ld7575ps he visto que en el circuito tipico de este es el primario de mi fuente de aimentacion, he comprobado las distintas entradas y estan correctas pero la salida hacia el optocoplador no tengo salida, que tension de salida deberia dar este



El optoacoplador no es salida, es el feedback del control del circuito, si no tenes tension en el secundario ahi tampoco vas a medir nada.

Fijate que le llegue tension en la entrada VCC del 7575, ya que sino no arranca nada, si tenes tension ahi puede que este dañado.

te adjunto la foto donde marco una resistencia que parece abierta por el medio.


----------



## overs (Sep 2, 2012)

morta dijo:


> El optoacoplador no es salida, es el feedback del control del circuito, si no tenes tension en el secundario ahi tampoco vas a medir nada.
> 
> Fijate que le llegue tension en la entrada VCC del 7575, ya que sino no arranca nada, si tenes tension ahi puede que este dañado.
> 
> te adjunto la foto donde marco una resistencia que parece abierta por el medio.





buenas, laresistencia que mencionas esta correcta lo que se ve es que tenia una gota de pegamento junto con el condensador, en cuanto al Ld7575 las tension de entrada es correcta pero a  la salida no se aprecia no hay nada, como pone en la imagen anterior.


----------



## nocta (Sep 3, 2012)

Te da el led de que está encendido al menos? Si ni siquiera prende y en la fuente está todo bien (o eso parece) deberías fijarte la lógica.


----------



## overs (Sep 3, 2012)

no hace nada ni si quiera enciende el led, todo apagado, sin tension en las salidas a las lamparas


----------



## nocta (Sep 5, 2012)

Fijate la lógica entonces. Cuando el led ni siquiera enciende y la fuente aparentemente está bien, es lo que da problemas.

Si querés/podés, subí fotos.

Un saludo.


----------



## brest (Ene 11, 2013)

hola soy brest ,tengo la misma tv y el mismo problema ,queria saber si tu lo has podido solucionar ,yo he cambiado los filtros ,el mosfet ,el doble diodo de la etapa secundaria y una resistencia de superficie de 1000ohms que estaba quemada ,que sale de la pata 3 del integrado ld7575ps y ya no se me ocurre nada mas .te agradeceria mucho si me puedes comentar si has arreglado el tuyo y como .muchas gracias


----------



## larguiman (Oct 29, 2015)

hola amigos, mi pregunta es si el LD7578 podra servir para reemplazar el LD7575 la unica diferencia en el datasheet es que en la panta 1 el 7575 se llama RT y arroja 1.8-1.9v y el 7578 se llama (-) LACTH y arroja 0.95v, o cual seria si reemplazo?


----------

